# Seriously Rolling Coal!



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Thanks for posting, good info! 

Zip ties, duct tape and WD-40...the most valuable items in your tool box LOL


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Dieselfever said:


> My wife called me on her drive to work and said she had lost power and was blowing plums of black smoke. Told her to stop and would bring her another vehicle and I would limp the Cruze home. Before ever getting there I surmised an intercooler problem of some sort. Sure enough, upon initial inspection I could see the that the intercooler outlet tube had broken where the clip holds it onto the throttle body. The tube had popped off and left the poor 2.0 a neutered, but drivable naturally aspirated weakling.
> 
> Will be ordering GM part #95472182 unless someone knows of a good aftermarket tube for the Cruze. Have not been able to find any at all. Best price for the GM part I can find is $114.00 with shipping.
> 
> For now I was able to ******* Rig it.


How many miles do you have on the car? Seems this has happened to several others with higher miles. Love the ******* rig... Are you deleted? I'm assuming yes, because even with natural aspiration, the DPF should not permit that rolling coal, but it would fill up quite fast for sure. Some have had bad DPFs that let soot through with no CELs.


----------



## LulzT1 (Aug 24, 2015)

This happened to me at 450 miles, part was replaced and manual regen to clear out like 90 grams lol 78k now and never had any serious issues since.

Edit: Even with a DPF, I still rolled coal.


----------



## Dieselfever (Feb 23, 2017)

MRO1791 said:


> How many miles do you have on the car? Seems this has happened to several others with higher miles. Love the ******* rig... Are you deleted? I'm assuming yes, because even with natural aspiration, the DPF should not permit that rolling coal, but it would fill up quite fast for sure. Some have had bad DPFs that let soot through with no CELs.


Vehicle has 30.7k and was race converted at 11k. I am wondering if the extra boost contributed to the failure at the throttle body end. When I install the new part I may put some zip ties on for reinforcement. I would prefer intercooler tubes with clamps instead of clip-on ends.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Dieselfever said:


> Vehicle has 30.7k and was race converted at 11k. I am wondering if the extra boost contributed to the failure at the throttle body end. When I install the new part I may put some zip ties on for reinforcement. I would prefer intercooler tubes with clamps instead of clip-on ends.


Interesting, some have failed that were not race converted, but seem to recall around 100k or so. It may be boost, or perhaps stress from vibration and extra torque stressing this part. With a transverse Engine and all that torque that Engine twist will affect this part I would assume. I'll be looking at mine closer.. one of mine is Kerma tuned, emmisions still intact, but the traction control gets a lot of work with all that extra torque and better throttle response. Might want to also consider Engine mounts.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

LulzT1 said:


> This happened to me at 450 miles, part was replaced and manual regen to clear out like 90 grams lol 78k now and never had any serious issues since.
> 
> Edit: Even with a DPF, I still rolled coal.


You probably have a bad DPF. One of CYDs had a bad DPF from the factory. (In for service less than a week from purchase). They determine this by full throttle test and detection of soot out the tail pipe. If you are getting soot past the DPF, it's not working as designed. What is interesting is there have been several who had bad DPF, with no CEL. I'm guessing the PM sensor is also not working correctly as well.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## LulzT1 (Aug 24, 2015)

MRO1791 said:


> LulzT1 said:
> 
> 
> > This happened to me at 450 miles, part was replaced and manual regen to clear out like 90 grams lol 78k now and never had any serious issues since.
> ...


DPF was/is in good working order - run it NA and you'll push soot through! The charge pipe popped of at the same location as the OP. For me, it was early on YMMV. Dealer reattached and ran regen and everything was fine.


----------

